#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Qual Melhor Router Wireless para Rede Empresarial?

## Vicentte

Saudações galera,

Me contrataram para fazer uma rede sem fio em um escritório com um server e 10 terminais.
Para tal, comprei um roteador wireless WAG120n cisco/linksys, mas a rede fica travando e caindo sempre que aumenta a demanda de tráfego, principalmente usando o sistema de gestão da empresa, o que realmente não pode acontecer em hipótese nenhuma. Para os clientes coloquei em cada desktop, um adaptador usb encore n.

Em vários sites, reclamaram do mesmo problema, com cenários adversos, resolvendo apenas trocando o router em questão.
O que realmente me chamou a atenção pra ele, foi o fato de ser um router wireless b/g/n 150Mbps com modem ADSL integrado.
Mas como realmente não posso me dar ao luxo de ficar fazendo testes, pesquisei sobre outra solução e descobri essa aqui:
http://pt.airlive.com/product/produc...D1285917267918
ele não tem modem ADSL integrado, mas isso não é problema.

Ele tem controle de banda por ip, redirecionamento de portas para a net e de pc para pc na rede. Em termos de recursos, ele realmente me satisfaz, no tocante a qualidade e desempenho é que eu fico seriamente em dúvida. Ele não perderá desempenho no momento em que aumentar a demanda de tráfego na rede? Caso não seja bom, qual o substituto com os mesmos recursos?

Atenciosamente.

----------


## biohazzard

Como esta distribuído os computadores no local? como e a estrutura fisica, tipo de parede, tamanho do local, e altura, tudo isso influencia uma boa configuração wi-fi.
Mas por experiencia redes wi-fi em ambiente empresarial tem que estar separada da rede na qual se roda alguma aplicação, por questão de segurança dos dados da empresa.
Eu colocaria um PicoStation.

----------


## Vicentte

Obrigado pela atenção,
Assim, o router fica no meio de uma sala maior onde tem 5 terminais, e 5 distribuidos em outras salas vizinhas, comportas de vidro e outra com uma divisória em madeira compressada.
Mas em outros ambientes mais inacessiveis eu consegui uma rede estável usando d-link, por isso me parece tão suspeito o desempenho do router.
O que realmente melhorou, foi quando eu criei uma regra de qos por porta,"já que ele não faz por endereço" priorizando trafego do sistema de gestão.
Vou dar uma olhada nesse que voce me indicou, em outros sites disseram que tiveram uma excelente experiencia com o airlive.

----------


## Vicentte

Boa noite,
Sim, são desktop, porém, o proprietário irá migrar para notebooks em breve, e o novo escritório dele, não tem mais nenhum ponto de cabo, ele ja tinha isso em mente, e o unico pc de mesa q terá será um servidor dell mais parrudo.
Algum ubiquiti tem controle de banda e outras funções qos?

----------


## Vicentte

Calma ae gente, só pedi uma opinião, não estou passando responsabilidade para ninguém, nao precisam ficar assim. Eu disse antes que já fiz esse tipo de serviço e sempre funcionou perfeitamente, e em ambientes mais hostís. Só com esse router WAG120n q virou titica.
Só resolvi vir aqui perguntar, para evitar de comprar equipamento para fazer laboratório e economizar, caso alguém já tenha tido essa experiência.
Mas não se preocupem, me calo aqui, até ter a resposta comprando alguns equipamentos, fazendo lab e depois volto e falo com qual equipamento resolvi o problema. Mesmo assim muito obrigado pela cooperação.

----------


## DUHbnu

Dois fatores a observar:
O desempenho dependendo do Router fica limitado a pior conexão. 
Não adianta ter wireless de 300Mb se tiver (hipotéticamente) uma estação a 11Mbs, o limite é o elo mais fraco.
Cabo é cabo 100Mb ida / 100 Mb no retorno maquina a maquina, se o switcher tiver bastante memória melhor ainda.
Wireless é compartilhado, (explicando de forma simplória) se você tivesse 10 estações consumindo a mesma banda numa rede de 54Mb, no máximo teria 5,4Mb por maquina.
Então conforme o tranco que a aplicação da ao acessar o banco de dados, começam as perdas, ai entra outra estação - mais perda de pacotes - e tudo barranco abaixo.
Por isto o Jorge Aldo tem toda razão, aplicação empresarial - solução é cabo; senão o wireless da "cabo" de você.
Desculpe o trocadalho do carilho; mas fica feio mesmo.

----------


## rubem

Também veja direito qual o nível de sinal desses adaptadores Encore.

Encore nunca fez produto wifi que presta, misturar Linksys com Encore é como colocar um cdplayer Multilaser numa Masserati.

Com adaptador Encore de antena interna o que sempre ví em casos de conexão ruim: Sinal AP>USB: -65dB, a nevagação é aceitavel mas o acesso a rede ocorre em velocidade tipo 300KB/s. Vou no roteador e vejo o sinal USB>AP e está lá -80dB, que mal é suficiente pra 9Mbps em N pra maioria dos roteadores. A potencia prometida nesses adaptadores ruins (Encore, Dlink, Multilaser, Tenda) é algo como 50 ou 63mW, mas isso eles só tem na banda mais baixa dos modos, em modo de 24 ou 36Mbps já cai pra 14dB, e a antena interna geralmente mal tem 2dB, tem que cuidar MUITO o nível de sinal USB>AP.

----------


## infoservwireless

em 2.4 em um ambiente empresarial para compartilhar rede de dados e rede de internet jamais vai dar certo meu amigo a menos que se tenha como investir em um mikrotik como ap e nas estaçãos alguma placa 5.8 mas ai vem o custo e mesmo assim e complicado... um equipamento bom 2.4 seria um Tp Link 300Mb com duas antenas ou tres e nas maquinas placa wireles de 300 Mb tambem mas mesmo assim e complicado.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Cisco.

----------


## biohazzard

Cara neste caso o bom é mesmo o cabo, e wireless so para serviços que não iram irá demandar segurança, por tanto a wireless deve estar isolada da rede cabeda.

----------


## thiagodbv

Tinha uma Rb acho que é 411a que vc faz todo o controle que só a mk da,

----------


## Super

Olá, minha sugestão é usar nanostations 2.4, são equipamentos que todos aprovaram, não vai se decepcionar, veja a area necessaria e use uma ou duas e resolve seu problema, tem tambem o UNIFI da marca ubiquiti, mas esse eu não posso garantir, mas os amigos do forum ja testaram ela e por sinal está bombando. 

Não vá por marcas conceituadas, em geral tudo vem da china, não tem pra onde correr, procure mais por aparelhos que cumprem o que prometem, CISCO é boa para roteador, para wireless é um lixo, independente da sua reputação como marca boa.

----------


## DUHbnu

Se ANTA do cliente esta para la de teimoso; parte para o absurdo... coloca uns AP´s baratinhos por maquina em frequências diferentes, como Acess Point o mais perto possível (2 a 4mt) do ponto onde vai ser utilizado [forro] com minima (minima mesmo) potência necessária... é uma solução fajuta para caramba; mas atenda um louco com loucura!
Senão der pode vender o estoque...

----------


## Vicentte

Boa tarde,

galera mais uma vez, muito obrigado pela boa vontade.

Consegui resolver os problemas assim:

1-no tocante ao congestionamento, resolvi colocando outro adaptador, ai ficou um para a rede local, outro para acesso do servidor à net.

2-já com a instabilidade das conexões wireless, resolvi, baixando a potência dos adaptadores perto e subi dos que estavam longe. Fazendo uma analize de sinal, vi que os sinais de RF tanto dos adaptadores loge quanto perto, alcançam o router praticamente com a mesma intensidade, e com um nível de escuta padrão do router, ou seja, para transferencia de dados a 150Mbits, segundo o datasheet dele, o sinal precisa chegar a -65dbm, e consegui fazer com que chegassem a -70, garantindo um nivel de ruído muito baixo, e as conexões estabilizaram mesmo com alta demanda de trafego por todas as máquinas, seja com a net ou com o sistema de gestão.

3-E no tocante ao desempenho do sistema, criei regras de qos. Entrei em contato com o suporte tecnico do sistema, perguntando quais seriam as portas e protocolos usados pelo sistema, na comunicação com os terminais clientes e com a net. Com as informações que me deram, criei regras precisas e bem elaboradas de prioridades.

Vlw.

----------

